# Some Small Stuff We Made



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Canary cage made with QS white Oak ... the table and cage are seperate.










the stand and cage...











inside of the door


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is very cool. I have never seen a wooden canary cage before. Great work. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo...
I have already put this one in my introduction thread, but here
is another one we made for our lovebird.
It's black walnut.

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I can see why that's your favourite. It's beautiful. Very nice work indeed. Thanks for posting the second one. They are really great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo...we made this perfume cabinet for my end table.
It's Qs white oak. the above pic is before the glass went in all around,
even the top is glass.

after all the glass was installed and the door.




















before staining...it's glass all around even the top











stained glass looks best with natural light coming through. This is
on my end table in front of three sunny windows, the glass top lets
even more light in during the day.

the jeweled knob was a pin that I picked up at good-will for a 1.00 specifically
to make a knob for this perfume cabinet. I glued it to
a regular small round knob.









.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice work TK,
I like the birdhouses. Never saw anything that fancy for birds. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice work TK,
> I like the birdhouses. Never saw anything that fancy for birds.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks firehawk, I never saw anything like this either, after we made the perfume cabinet, I looked at it and said, this would
make an awesome bird cage, so I designed a bigger version
using walnut and glass and took the sides off the love birds
old cage, painted it a bronze color and used it for the back
and sides...then we made the bigger one for the canary.
the canary cage has glass on the entire back (the back is plexi glass, for easy removal for cleaning) the front and 1/4 of the sides is
glass...both tops are wood bars we made with about 1/4' spaces
between the bars. 
It's really nice to view the birds with glass front and back.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you ask me, those cages are for the birds. And very lucky birds they are to have such beautiful cages. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very beautiful work. I like the walnut one too. Where do you get your stained glass made for these? I love these. This is one of the most unique and interesting projects I have seen in years. I love it.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

wow.....love the bird cages!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ACP said:


> Very beautiful work. I like the walnut one too. Where do you get your stained glass made for these? I love these. This is one of the most unique and interesting projects I have seen in years. I love it.


Ditto for me. Very clever and innovative use of materials. That is fine work. A friend of mine has a bunch of Parrots, and has the large wire cages. I'm going to show her these. They are more furniture than a cage. I like what you did with the knob. I go to a lot of flea markets and garage sales, and keep an eye out for unique items like that.












 







.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, Johnie, ACP, Weeds and Cabinetman.
I'm glad you woodworkers like my 'bird cages' we also made
an Asian one, it was very pretty however too big for my space
so I sold it at my sisters yard sale. I looked for a pic of it, but
can't find it on my new computer.

These cages are easy to clean. Birds are very messy, knowing that
I designed them for ease of cleaning. the walnut one has a bump-out back that we glued green stained glass to the sides and bottom.

the back of the food bump-out is clear glass that slides out from the back ( for ease of changing the food and water.) the rest of the
back is the wire from the old cage. 

Our love bird loves this cage...she will not leave this cage since
we made it. We could leave the cage open all day and she is the
watch dog at the gate!

I planned on making legs for bottom base the cage is sitting on, but now I have it on a small bronze metal table that I like -- cause it's low and doesn't dominate the area.

cabinetman, more pic's for your review. the parriot cage of course would have to be a lot bigger.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

well, seek and you shall find...
here is a pic of the cage before the wire and glass and door
hinges(and before the bump-out was added) the side glass is about 5" up and
the rest of the way up is wire. on top of the back bumpout
we added wire...however, on the canary cage, the entire back is
removable plexi-glass, as canaries are messy eaters and the seeds fly all over the place. 










see the old birdcage in the back.
on the table to the left is the top before assembly.










here is the entire top (in three pieces) with the wood slats I mentioned.













after the three piece top was assembled..












I have one more pic to add...

here is our love bird 'cry baby' sitting on what's left of her old home.
She was patiently waiting for moving day! 










The last thing we did was to remove the 
old wire walls to paint them and attach to the new cage.

We used the top wire roof for the canary cage we made next.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ACP said:


> Very beautiful work. I like the walnut one too. Where do you get your stained glass made for these? I love these. This is one of the most unique and interesting projects I have seen in years. I love it.


ACP, we do the stained glass...got into this hobby in 1995 when I 
wanted a big stained glass window for our dining room. I went to
a stained glass store to get an idea of what a big window about
36" x 42" would cost, I got an estimate of 1600.00...(in hindsight
that was a reasonable price)... 
so I went back to the store with the head knot -- to help me choose a window...
after he recovered from his initial sticker shock--I see him over at the supply section...

He purchased a glass cutter kit and the rest is history. We now
have stained glass windows in places we never had windows in the
house before, including hanging outside on the deck. Also many of our woodworking pieces
we incorporated stain glass in them.
I design all the pieces we do...and have come a long way since our first window in knowing how to design for stained glass. 
If you think woodworking is time consuming, stained glass is much more...
it's a creative process and you never know what it's going to look
like until it's soldered and you hold it up to the light. Thus you're always anxious to finish a piece.

It is also a hobby best shared by a couple, as it could definately
put a strain on the relationship -- cause once you start a piece you can't stop...even to cook! 

Does anyone else here do stained glass? if so we could do
a thread on stained glass in woodworking pieces.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Ditto for me. Very clever and innovative use of materials. That is fine work. A friend of mine has a bunch of Parrots, and has the large wire cages. I'm going to show her these. They are more furniture than a cage. I like what you did with the knob. I go to a lot of flea markets and garage sales, and keep an eye out for unique items like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cabinet man, we're kindered spirits...I'm always scouring Good-Will,
yard sales and curbside shopping for stuff...the knob on the 
walnut cage is a little brass bird I found at good-will. I glued it to the top of a wooden christmas ornament that I took apart.

I have another pin that's oval with a solid black stone in the 
center surrounded by brass filigree word...I'm waiting for the inspiration to design a piece for the pin! :smile:

I found 4 brass court jester pulls at a yard sale for 3.00 for all four.
I designed two hanging curios to surround two of the jesters,
and then also a dvd cabinet for the other two...

About a year and a half ago, I found 4 Chippendale pulls at a yard sale for 1.00 each...now, we never had decent end tables in our 
bedroom, so I designed two end tables for the pulls --I drove the head knot crazy with these tables as I made 
so many changes along the way... but we're both delighted with the end tables. 
We also made a wall unit for our tv based arounf two small pulls that were on my mothers coffee table from the 1950's...

Like the faucet tv commercial, I aquire a pull or two and say, "lets build a cabinet around this. :yes:

these are the two for the living room cabs...imagine scoring these 4 for 3.00?
the head knot cut them down about 3"


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm blown away. My kids daycare has some birds too. They love them. I may show them these as well. I wouldn't leave my cage either if it was like that. I'd love to see a Krenov style cabinet/birdcage. I may have to look into that just for fun as I don't own birds. There is someone on here who, or whose father, carves birds. I apologize I don't remember who it was, but I remember being equally blown away by the carvings. Your cages and his carvings would just about make a museum piece. Sorry, just thinking out loud. Again, I'm very impressed. In all aspects; hardware, glass, and woodwork.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! I really enjoyed seeing these. They're so perfect and beautiful. And the marriage of stained glass and fine woodworking is truly stunning. Very very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ACP said:


> I'm blown away. My kids daycare has some birds too. They love them. I may show them these as well. I wouldn't leave my cage either if it was like that. I'd love to see a Krenov style cabinet/birdcage. I may have to look into that just for fun as I don't own birds. There is someone on here who, or whose father, carves birds. I apologize I don't remember who it was, but I remember being equally blown away by the carvings. Your cages and his carvings would just about make a museum piece. Sorry, just thinking out loud. Again, I'm very impressed. In all aspects; hardware, glass, and woodwork.


ACP, I had to look up Krevnov, and wow I loved his style...never saw
it before, it's just awesome because of the asian flare.

I designed a laptop table that I think you would like -- as when
I saw Krevnov's style, I thought of my laptop table...I'll get
pictures of it later...

A Krevnov style bird cage would be awesome. yes, you need one! :yes:
glad my cages inspired you.

In the mean time here is one of the end tables we made for our
bedroom. Our bedroom set is very old and I got a near perfect
match on the finish. The Chippendale pulls are the ones 
that I mentioned that we picked up at a yard sale for 1.00 each.
the wood is white QS oak ... we cut out the little back things
in back of the pulls from black walnut, also the little hand carved
thing in the center of the shelf was carved by the head knot guy.

the table is 30" high by 34" long by about 20" deep...I wanted big
tables, I worried a lot with this project cause the head knot thought
they were going to look too big...but, the size looks perfect, in my
humble opinion anyway, and he agrees too.




















we made the perfume cabinet first, then the tables to compliment the perfume cabinet. really.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ACP, here is 'my' laptop table that we made to go next to my
wing chair in the family room. 
I designed these legs like this cause I love the asian flair it takes on.




















This is how the computer table fits into the room.
our youngest_ little knot_ calls this 'my command station' 
notice the light with the pull chain above the chair...everything
I need is at the fingertips...also little knot made me the 'Red
Baron's nemises --snoopy in his bi-plane. It's a combo of 
woodworking and wood carving. He made it for Christmas two
years ago. He meant for me to put it outside as a whirly-jig...
but it's too nice to be in the elements. He hung it in the
window with fishing line.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

1st off two knot you have a beautiful home. I notice you talk as if there are two people building furniture who could be the other person? From what I'm getting being two knots could it be the wife? If yes hopefully she'll get some credit as well. Great table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

hey Dominick, yes we're a couple of crazy wood nuts, we share
all the hobbies...I'm the assistant cabinet maker, dream up all
the projects and design all the pieces...the head cabinet maker
makes all my brainstorms come true. I do a lot of the finishing
and all the supervising and quality control... :yes:
I'm the wife and do all the posting, and yes, I take most of the credit.:laughing:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice Work !!*

Very nice work on all of the furnishing you folks have made.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Chaincarver Steve, and Texas Sawduster,

Yesterday after cleaning the cages, I took more pic's of the inside
of the canary cage. If anyone is interested in making a wood bird
cage, I'll post the pic's of the inside for furthur review. 
These cages are going on two
years old, so honestly they clean up well...and they're a lot nicer
looking than wire cages.


----------

